# Google profile pic question



## robfromga (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm sure this is elementary, but how do I set a profile picture that will show on other folks Google/Droid phones? My buddy did it, can't tell me how. When he calls anyone with a Droid device it displays his picture, he choose it, not the picture you set in your contacts.


----------



## robfromga (Nov 15, 2011)

Bueller?


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Set it through gmail chat or your google+ profile.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

